# Protektorhemd für Grunkurs



## Stobbelhopser (17. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

ich werde im August einen "Fahrtechnik Grundkurs" machen, da dieser aber in einem Bikepark stattfindet ist auch hier Protektorenpflicht. 

Jetzt meine Frage:

das Protektorhemd von 661 Subgear 
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...rt-Kurzarm-schwarz-Mod-2012.html#var_94809153

ist das ausreichend??? Ne Schildkröte von Dainese hab ich selbst noch vom Mopped fahren.

Danke schonmal!

MfG

Nani


----------



## Lykanth (17. Juli 2012)

Gute Frage. Kommt auf den Park an, wÃ¼rde ich sagen.
Denke n Safety Jacket wÃ¤re (auf Sicht) von Vorteil. Ansonsten denke ich reicht der Dainese Panzer + Elbow Protection + Knieschoner .. denke bei einem Grundkurs dÃ¼rfte noch nicht so viel wildes passieren!?

â¬dit: Ansonsten frag mal den Veranstalter, was die sich genau vorstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stobbelhopser (17. Juli 2012)

Der Kurs ist in Bad Wildbad, es ist aber kein Down Hill Kurs. Es ist ein einfacher MTB Grundkurs. Deshalb dachte ich an dieses Shirt. Glaube  nicht das ich son richtiger Raser  werde. Aber auch fürs heimische Gelände ist dieses Hemdchen vielleicht garnicht so übel. 
Hab ja dieses Jahr erst angefangen und fahre momentan ein Hardtail. Da muss ich mich manchmal schon etwas "Strecken" wenn ich an meinem Mann dran bleiben will

Nani


----------



## Schnitte (17. Juli 2012)

also habe das Hemd selber in Langarmversion.
Für Endurorennen ist es klasse...
Bei dem T-Shirt fehlt allerdings ein Rückenprotektor, den würde ich dir dringend empfehlen.
Vielleicht wäre es einfacher etwas zu leihen? Aus meiner Sicht lieber ein wenig mehr geschützt sein, als zu wenig...
Aber schon Mal viel Spaß bei deinem Kurs. Erzähl uns dann wie es war


----------



## Votec Tox (17. Juli 2012)

@ Schnitte:
Das T-Shirt würde gut zu einem Rucksack mit Rückenprotektor passen.
Wie fallen die Größen aus? Was würde S in Damengrößen entsprechen?
Und wie wäscht Du das Shirt, das wird ja verschwitzt wie ein Radtrikot.
Vielen Dank für die Mühe!


----------



## Schnitte (18. Juli 2012)

Protektorenrucksack geht natürlich. So habe ich das bei Endurorennen auch. Bei härteren Trails die extrem verblockt sind und es ordentlich rumpelt bin ich allerdings gar kein Fan von Rucksäcken...Vielleicht habe ich nur noch nicht den richtigen gefunden 

Waschen einfach in der Waschmaschine. Linksrum drehen und rein das ding. Hat bei mir keinen Schaden bisher genommen und ich trag es wirklich viel 
Allerdings schwitzt man wie Sau dadrin...

Zu den Größen. Das Ding fällt extrem klein aus. Bin 180 cm groß und wiege 68 kg. Bin somit nicht extrem zierlich, aber eben auch nicht übergewichtig. Trage dennoch Größe L obwohl ich im Alltag meistens M Trage. Würde wirklich zu einer Größe größer als Normal raten.
Hoffe meine Antwort kann dir helfen =)


----------



## CrossX (18. Juli 2012)

Wenn du einen Fahrtechnikkurs machst, der wirklich nur die Basics vermittelt (Bremsen, schalten, Kurverfahrten) würde ich überhaupt keine Protektoren anziehen. 
Diese Kurse sind nicht auf hohe Geschwindigkeiten ausgelegt. Da fährst du höchstwahrscheinlich langsamer als normal im Wald. 

Nur weil es ein Bikepark ist, musst du dich nicht in eine Panzerung packen. Die Protektorenpflicht gilt da nur für die DH-Strecken.


----------



## Stobbelhopser (18. Juli 2012)

Ich denke ja auch, dass die Veranstaltung kein "Rennen" wird. Nur der Veranstalter hat mir auf Nachfrage bestätigt, dass auch bei diesem Kurs die Protektorenpflicht besteht!?!?
Deshalb dachte ich ja an dieses Hemd, weil es bestimmt auch etwas luftiger ist wie son kompletter Panzer. 
Ich weiß halt nur nicht ob es "Bikeparkgerecht" ist. 

Nani


----------



## CrossX (18. Juli 2012)

Kenne halt Winterberg und Willingen, da fahren sicherlich 60 bis 70% der Fahrer auch ohne Protektoren. Selbst im DH wo es Pflicht ist. Deshalb wunderte es mich etwas, dass sowas geraten wird. 

Wenn der Veranstalter nicht speziell vorgibt, was du brauchst, sollte das reichen. Knie und Ellbogenprotektoren fände ich aber noch sinnvoller als so ein Hemd


----------



## Stobbelhopser (18. Juli 2012)

Knie + Ellbogenschützer hab ich bereits.
Da ich ja auch nur ein "Stobbelhopser" bin reichen die Knieprotektoren bis ungefähr zur hälfte des Schienbeins.
Für den Rücken habe ich den Dainese Protektor und dann sollte es mit dem Hemdchen doch gut sein! 
Hoffe ich zumindest. 
Werde berichten wie die Sache ausgeht!


----------



## Schnitte (18. Juli 2012)

der Trend hinsichtlich Protektorenpflicht nimmt in meinen Augen stark zu. Mir persönlich ist das Wurst, da ich sowieso immer mit Protektoren fahre. Aber selbst bei den IXS Dirtmasters oder dem 4X MDC wird bereits im Training penibel darauf geachtet, dass Protektoren getragen werden. Sicherlich auch sinnvoll, denn Ältere dienen immer als Vorbild für die Jugend. Somit sollte sich wohl auch jeder Fahrer seiner Verantwortung bewusst sein.

Aber zurück zum Thema:
Protektorenflicht ist sehr zwiespältig zu sehen. Der Veranstalter sollte somit genau definieren können was er verlangt. Denke auch das Knie und Ellenbogenschoner, ein Helm und gegenfalls ein Rucksack für den Rückenschutz ausreichend sind. Trotz allem ist das natürlich auch abhängig von deinem Kurs.

Hast du eine Beschreibung von dem Kurs? Heißt was vermittelt werden soll? Daraus lässt sich gut ablesen was sinnvoll wäre und was nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stobbelhopser (18. Juli 2012)

​Das ist die Beschreibung der Trainingsschwerpunkte:


Basics 
-Bremsübungen 
-Kleine Herausforderungen im Gelände meistern wie z.B. Schotterkurven, kleine Äste und Bodenwellen 
-Flüssiges Befahren von Singletrails 
-Nutzung des Schleppliftes 
-Tourenplanung 
-Richtige Sitzposition 
-Richtiges Schalten 


Das die Beschreibung für den momentanen Leistungsstand

​Du fährst bereits auf dem Mountainbike Touren auf einfachen Wald- und Wiesenwegen oder hast bereits Rennrad-Erfahrung und willst nun auch mal so richtig ins Gelände und mehr Sicherheit dabei bekommen


----------



## Votec Tox (18. Juli 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> .....Würde wirklich zu einer Größe größer als Normal raten.
> Hoffe meine Antwort kann dir helfen =)


Vielen Dank!


----------



## Silvermoon (18. Juli 2012)

Stobbelhopser schrieb:


> ​Das ist die Beschreibung der Trainingsschwerpunkte:
> 
> 
> Basics
> ...




...wenn ich das so lese, denke ich, beantwortet sich das eigentlich von selbst. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Du zu einem MTB-Grundkurs ausgestattet wie ein Downhillprofi erscheinen musst, wenn nur oben genannte Dinge - eben die Basics - gezeigt werden. Von daher würde ich mir das mit dem Protektorenhemd sparen (finde ich für diesen Zweck etwas zu overdressed ). Kannst ja sicherheitshalber deine Knie- und Ellenbogenschoner einpacken, wenn du solche eh schon hast, aber selbst die wirst du sicherlich nicht brauchen.

Über den Punkt *"Nutzung eines Schleppliftes"* musste ich mal schmunzeln...so nen Schlepplift findet man ja auch unterwegs wirklich an jeder erdenklichen Ecke  So ein Teil wünsche ich mir stellenweise auch hin und wieder mal , wenn´s mal nur noch gefühlte Ewigkeiten berghoch zu gehen scheint 

Wünsche dir viel Spaß beim Fahrtraining


----------



## CrossX (18. Juli 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> ...wenn ich das so lese, denke ich, beantwortet sich das eigentlich von selbst. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Du zu einem MTB-Grundkurs ausgestattet wie ein Downhillprofi erscheinen musst, wenn nur oben genannte Dinge - eben die Basics - gezeigt werden. Von daher würde ich mir das mit dem Protektorenhemd sparen (finde ich für diesen Zweck etwas zu overdressed ). Kannst ja sicherheitshalber deine Knie- und Ellenbogenschoner einpacken, wenn du solche eh schon hast, aber selbst die wirst du sicherlich nicht brauchen.
> 
> Über den Punkt *"Nutzung eines Schleppliftes"* musste ich mal schmunzeln...so nen Schlepplift findet man ja auch unterwegs wirklich an jeder erdenklichen Ecke  So ein Teil wünsche ich mir stellenweise auch hin und wieder mal , wenn´s mal nur noch gefühlte Ewigkeiten berghoch zu gehen scheint
> 
> Wünsche dir viel Spaß beim Fahrtraining




Sehe ich genau so. In einer DH-Ausrüstung würdest du als Anfänger eher behindert, weil die Sachen doch recht steif und ungewohnt sind. 

Die Sache mit dem Lift ist echt gut. Die bilden halt direkt die nächste Generation Bikeparkfahrer aus  
Und sein wir mal ehrlich: Schleppliftfahren hat meine Freundin quasi beim ersten Mal perfekt hinbekommen, so schwer ist das nicht.


----------



## scylla (18. Juli 2012)

Stobbelhopser schrieb:


> -Nutzung des Schleppliftes



ich schätze mal deswegen verlangt der veranstalter protektoren.
http://www.bikepark-bad-wildbad.de/oeffnung.php

wird vom park ja auch explizit als "pflicht" gefordert. 

rein von den übungen her ist es wohl unnötig mehr als knie und vielleicht noch ellbogenschoner zu haben. aber der veranstalter kann ja kaum offiziell sagen, dass keine protektoren benötigt werden, wenn die bikeparkstrecken und der lift genutzt werden sollen, wo es eben pflicht ist, sowas zu haben, egal was man macht. ist ja auch gut so!

ich würde mir aber deswegen nichts kaufen, wenn ich es nicht danach auch noch gebrauchen kann. man kann den ganzen kram ja auch leihen
http://www.bikepark-bad-wildbad.de/protektoren.php


----------



## wildbiker (19. Juli 2012)

Stobbelhopser schrieb:


> Das ist die Beschreibung der Trainingsschwerpunkte:
> 
> 
> Basics
> ...



Ich hab kürzlich erst auch so einen Kurs gemacht (geile Sache, macht richtig Spaß) und habe außer der normalen Radklamotten keinerlei Schutzausrüstung benötigt, Fully brauchts dafür auch nicht unbedingt, HT genügt da oft. Kurs läuft halt innerhalb einer normalen Biketour ab. Die Trainer unterteilen die Kurse meist in XC/AM und FR/DH. Bei letzteren verstehen sich ja Protektoren von selbst bzw. vom Trainer wird bei Buchung des Kurses draufhingewiesen, was benötigt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

